

Cutting Through the Fog of Google's Cloud Print - KevinCTofel
http://gigaom.com/2010/04/16/google-cloud-print-explained/

======
rlpb
A "cloud-aware" printer?

As far as I understand, most network printers already support IPP (Internet
Printing Protocol). I haven't yet understood why Google's proposal is
different from what network printers already do.

